# Cerrogordo or Baker (Holmes County)



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Last week was a good one on the Choctaw. Caught plenty of bream over a couple of trips but no crappie. Our foray into flathead territory was a bust.
This cooler weather has me thinking crappie. 
Headed to new territory on the Choctawhatchee this morning above Westville . Never fished this far up river before so to do something different will be looking at Cerrogordo or Baker Landings. Will see if we can catch a few river minnows for crappie but hopefully crickets and jigs will work well this morning.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

We found them Saturday on the AR in 6-8' of water fishing minnows at 3'. All around structure. Most were not keepers. We ran out of minnows and they were not interested in jigs. Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

fishwalton said:


> Last week was a good one on the Choctaw. Caught plenty of bream over a couple of trips but no crappie. Our foray into flathead territory was a bust.
> This cooler weather has me thinking crappie.
> Headed to new territory on the Choctawhatchee this morning above Westville . Never fished this far up river before so to do something different will be looking at Cerrogordo or Baker Landings. Will see if we can catch a few river minnows for crappie but hopefully crickets and jigs will work well this morning.


Good luck in your new venture. I bought a few of the Lit'l fishy minnows you had mentioned previously. Have you had any luck jigging them for warmouth?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Geezer said:


> Good luck in your new venture. I bought a few of the Lit'l fishy minnows you had mentioned previously. Have you had any luck jigging them for warmouth?


 I tried one for a short time over the weekend with no bites, they were interested in minnows or nothing. I tipped a few jigs with one of the "crappie bites" and managed a few nibbles, but no hook ups


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey Fish Walton you need to check out Holmes Blue Spring it is about a mile upriver from Cerrogordo on the left by along a willow bank it is small you have to look for it if you don't know where it is but very beautiful.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

kevin32435 said:


> Hey Fish Walton you need to check out Holmes Blue Spring it is about a mile upriver from Cerrogordo on the left by along a willow bank it is small you have to look for it if you don't know where it is but very beautiful.



We went right by the springs and didn't know it. We did try to get into a slough on the left not too far above the boat ramp but it got shallow real quick after we left the river. This was a cut through some willows.. This may have been the springs and we didn't go far enough to see it. We plan to hit the area again and will look for the springs.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

You will know it when you see it the water will be clear and it is about as wide as your boat it is small


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

OK, we missed it then. I want to go back up there as soon as I get my boat fixed.


----------

